# Missing Dylan



## rem55555 (Apr 6, 2010)

It was a Thursday morning when the phone rang. When Randy picked it up, I knew he was being called into work. I hated it when Randy had to go to work. It meant that I would not be able to be at his side during the day. If it was up to me, Randy would never have to go to work. He would spend all his time with me because he was my best friend and I loved him so much. But when Randy had to work, he would always take me to Ron’s house. Ron, who is my second best friend in the whole world, treated me like I was his very own. Also, when I was by Ron’s house, I’d get to play with Ron’s best friends, Snow and Brook where we’d go running and swimming together. On this particular day, this is exactly what we did.

As Snow, Brook, and I were chasing each other, Ron called. As obedient dogs as we are, we ran toward him. All of a sudden, I just did not feel right. I started walking really slowly and all of a sudden I fell to the ground. When Ron saw this happened, he rushed right over to me. He picked me up and put me into his car. After putting Snow and Brook into the kennel, Ron drove me to the veterinarian’s office. Ron had called the veterinarian before we left his house and they were ready for us when we arrived. When we arrived, Ron carried me into the operating room and laid me onto the table. Ron was then asked to wait in the waiting room. Then Dr. Jared who is another one of my favorite people, put a mask over my face and I began to fall asleep. When I woke up, I felt really great. I started barking to let everyone know I was okay. But nobody heard me. The room was very quiet. I looked over toward Dr. Jared and he had such a sad look on his face. Then I realize I did not make it. I had died on the operating table. “I can’t be dead,” I thought to myself. “Who’s going to watch over Randy?” “Randy won’t be able take care of himself.” “What will happen to him now that I’m gone?” As I continued to worry about Randy’s well-being, one of the nurses put a sheet over me, covering my body.

As I waited on the cart wondering what next was going to happen, I heard the door open and heard the sobs of my best friend Randy. Dr. Jared lifted the sheet off of me and there I saw Randy crying uncontrollably. I wish I could comfort him to let him know I was okay. Then I heard Randy say something to Dr Jared and Dr Jared left the room. Randy then put his arm over me and hugged and kissed me a few times. That felt so comforting. Then as he continued to cry, Randy started talking to me. I couldn’t understand what he was saying, but I heard him say my name Dylan a number of times. After what seemed like an eternity, Randy let go of me. I saw him go toward the door and I heard him call Ron’s name. Ron came walking and it looked like he was crying. He also petted me and held me. I wasn’t too worried about Ron getting along without me. Ron was just as close to me as Randy was to me, but he had Snow and Brook to look after him. I was still worried who was going to look after Randy. Then Dr. Jared entered the room and they all exchanged words. Then Randy came over to me and hugged and kissed me one more time and as he held my , he said to me, “I going to miss you Dylan!” “I don’t know what I’m going to do without you.” I said to Randy, “I’ll miss you too, but you’ll never be without me because I’llalways be in your heart . As soon as those words played through my mind, I felt a surge of energy run from my to Randy’s hand. Then Randy smiled! He heard me! He heard me! Randy heard me! I knew then Randy was going to be okay. As he gave me one last kiss, Randy, Ron, and Dr. Jared turned and walked out of the room, shutting off the lights behind them.

All of a sudden, a bright light from the ceiling shined upon me and covered my entire body. Then this strange light started beaming my body up through the air and carried me throughout the stars and set me down in a place among the clouds. I started looking around when I heard my name being called. I followed the voice until I came face to face with St. Roch who is the patron saint of all dogs. “Well! Hello Dylan! We were waiting for you!” I wagged my tail excitedly returning his greeting. St. Roch then said to me “If you just follow me through these gates, we have a perfect place for you to spend your time while you wait for your best friend Randy.” “How does he know Randy?” I thought to myself? Well St. Roch must have understood what I was saying because he answered, “I know who all dogs are and who were their best friends.” I started following St. Roch to the gates, but when we arrived at them, I stopped at the entrance. St. Roch turned around to see why I wasn’t following him. When he saw me sitting at the entrance of the gates, St. Roch smiled and said, “You must have loved Randy very much!” Then he walked alone without me while I sat at the gate entrance waiting, waiting for Randy.
Dylan 1992-2004


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This story just made me cry. You didn't mention what happed to Dylan......

He reminds me very much of my 10 year old boy Reno.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

A very touching tale.....Dylan must have been a wonderful pooch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rem*

Rem

What a beautiful story. Dylan was a very special boy and will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## rem55555 (Apr 6, 2010)

Laurie said:


> This story just made me cry. You didn't mention what happed to Dylan......
> 
> He reminds me very much of my 10 year old boy Reno.


Dylan had some type of growth in his thraot.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tears :-( Dylan sounds like he was a wonderful boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. What a touching story.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is so beautiful. I'm so sorry you lost Dylan. He looks like he was a true sweetheart.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is amazing, so well thought out, how much you must have loved him.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a moving tribute to your best friend Dylan....I'm so sorry for your loss RIP sweet boy....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your love for Dylan is very apparent. Sending you strength.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your best friend, Dylan! Many tears as I read your post.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
You Were So Loved Gentle Boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dylan*

Bumping up for a beautiful boy.
Play with my Snobear, Dylan.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Dylan. Your tribute was amazing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I couldn't help crying though Dylan's story. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a beautiful way to present your tribute. Great way to look at it, through the eyes of Dylan and, although it did make me cry, I found it comforting and I am sure you do too. RIP handsome boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautifully told...I'm sure he's still sitting by the gate, patiently waiting for his best friend.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely heartfelt tribute for your special boy. I'm sure that Dylan will be with his new friends whilst he waits patiently for a final reunion

Sleep softly Dylan


----------

